# Chiloschista parishii



## Jaljala (Apr 14, 2013)

This leafless species is in my terrarium most of the year, with a bit of a dry rest early winter to trigger blooming.
Annual bloom in late spring, and more spikes every time (4 this year)!
The red markings on newly opened flowers fade after 2 days then the flowers stay yellow.




Chiloschista parishii by Jaljala photography, on Flickr




Chiloschista parishii by Jaljala photography, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2013)

Cute flowers -- you are growing this plant very well!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice. Is this one fragrant?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2013)

so interesting.


----------



## Stone (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice...


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks,
Eric, yes indeed it is very mildly fragrant (spicy)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice. I have a struggling viridiflora (truly chocolate) and will add this to the list, Thanks.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 15, 2013)

Love this strange species.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2013)

so cute and nice!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice. I have a struggling viridiflora (truly chocolate) and will add this to the list, Thanks.



Mine is just doing nothing on a mount!

Nice photos of the flowers!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 16, 2013)

These are so cute!


----------

